# transfert de video vers itunes



## bagoas (18 Juillet 2008)

bonjour,
je souhaite mettre une video de - de 2 minutes sur itunes pour apres la mettre sur mon ipod
la video est en .avi et je ne comprend abosluement pas comment on fait pour la mettre sur itunes 
je pense qu il faut convertir le fichier mais en quoi et comment ?
je ne suis pas tres doue je sais mais merci de votre aide


----------



## theoliane (18 Juillet 2008)

Pour convertir ta vidéo, tu peux le faire on-line sur ce site http://media-convert.com/convertir/
en choisissant mp4 pour le format de sortie. Ensuite, il te suffira de le mettre dans la bibliothèque "films" (menu ajouter à la bibliothèque) avant de le synchroniser sur ton Ipod.


----------



## fandipod (18 Juillet 2008)

Moi je te conseille free video converter en choisissant le format de sortie ipod et le fichier au format Ipod se trouvera dans le fichier source et ensuite tu n'auras plus qu'à glisser ton film dans ton ipod à partir d'itunes!!!!!!!


Bonne journée


Fandipod


----------

